# Plywood with stones on it.



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't for the life of me remember what this stuff is called. Popular in the 70's. It's plywood with aggregate attached to the surface, used in exterior applications as a sidewall material. Looks like this exposed aggregate concrete pool deck below, but it's sheets of plywood:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Try www.FauxPanels.com


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

No offense mdshunk but for some reason this makes me giggle. :laughing:*Plywood with stones on it.*


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

MDS, what you have there is I think this system, there is a few more different types of coating systems available for residential use, the link I posted is used more in comercial aplications. This stuff is expensive so most HO still preffer pavers or concrete around the pools, so in my area you will not find something like this around the pools, on balconies yes. 



mdshunk said:


> I can't for the life of me remember what this stuff is called. Popular in the 70's. It's plywood with aggregate attached to the surface, used in exterior applications as a sidewall material. Looks like this exposed aggregate concrete pool deck below, but it's sheets of plywood:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

willworkforbeer said:


> No offense mdshunk but for some reason this makes me giggle. :laughing:*Plywood with stones on it.*


Honest to God, that's what this stuff is. Aggregated faced plywood panels, in 4x8 sheets. Tons of it installed in my area. Heck, I remember seeing skids of it when I was small. So far, I can't really find a link to the stuff. It was not a "system", like Greg's link, nor was it a synthetic like Willie's link. Most of the stuff I see around here has quartz or sandstone aggregate, in about 1/4-3/8ths aggregate size. It's nearly always used in a sidewall application.

Recently, an insurance adjuster mentioned the name of it, but I can't for the life of me remember what he said.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

where was it primarily installed? exterior walls?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

https://www.mybedazzler.com/Default.aspx?mid=523535


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

nEighter said:


> where was it primarily installed? exterior walls?


Exterior walls, most often curtainwall. Exterior soffit sometimes too.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

huh... just trying to figure other search terms to use..


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I seem to recall installing plywood stoned before.:blink:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> https://www.mybedazzler.com/Default.aspx?mid=523535


You are a funny man!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

nEighter said:


> huh... just trying to figure other search terms to use..


Me too. I found some old state bid request for 'aggregate faced plywood panels', but that search comes up with bupkis. The insurance adjuster called it ______ plywood, and it was a brand name in there.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

hmmmm...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

http://av.rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geul.../www.blm.gov/nstc/eng/word/DIV6MS/06261FJ.DOC


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Me too. I found some old state bid request for 'aggregate faced plywood panels', but that search comes up with bupkis. The insurance adjuster called it ______ plywood, and it was a brand name in there.


Was it Terrazzo plywood? I have not seen that since the 80's though


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I think Stoneflex was one name.
We used it on some houses, lots
of schools and small office complexes
had it.
What I'm thinking of was ⅜" ply
with brown gravel (about half pea size)
epoxied to it.
GP or LP had it, maybe Abtico?


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

mdshunk, I don't know the trade name you heard, but I think you might be talking about aggregate-coated panels. Here's a site that lists a bunch of companies that manufacture them.

http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/smartbuildingindex/Aggregate-Coated-Panels/manufacturers/

Hope this helps.


----------



## kevindaletn (Jun 30, 2019)

*Found it*

I realize this is an OLD thread, but now I'm looking for this stuff. I did find it, after an hours search (oh horror). 
http://www.omnispanels.com/steni/


----------

